# Adjusting shave plate and new poly shoes



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

With an asphalt driveway would it be okay to leave the shave plate at 0.5" above the surface, or should keep the shoes at about that height and lower the shave plate to maybe 0.25"? 


It's my first season with my HSS1332ATD, and following advice here, I removed the rear shoes and installed Robalon poly shoes on the sides.


Thanks everyone,


Tom


----------



## erniechaulk (Nov 28, 2016)

*skids*



Tomatillo said:


> With an asphalt driveway would it be okay to leave the shave plate at 0.5" above the surface, or should keep the shoes at about that height and lower the shave plate to maybe 0.25"?
> 
> 
> It's my first season with my HSS1332ATD, and following advice here, I removed the rear shoes and installed to Robalon poly shoes on the sides.
> ...


What ones did you get ,im looking a few sites and there are various kind,what site did you get them from and or can you send me a pic or 2 to see them on the blower


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

After you use the machine, you will get an idea about the lay of the land. 

If your driveway is in good shape, no cracks in the pavement, uneven spots etc, then go for 1/8". The less snow you leave on the driveway, the less ice you will have to get rid of later on, if it goes that way. If you have any obstructions or uneven spots then you will need to go higher.


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> With an asphalt driveway would it be okay to leave the shave plate at 0.5" above the surface, or should keep the shoes at about that height and lower the shave plate to maybe 0.25"?
> 
> 
> It's my first season with my HSS1332ATD, and following advice here, I removed the rear shoes and installed to Robalon poly shoes on the sides.
> ...



Ordering my side shoes today. I agree, test out the driveway first, then see what adjustments you will need to make. I know that I will have to fine tune the adjustments after the first snow - first season with my HSS1332ATD as well.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have ARMORskids® For Sidewalks, Gravel Drives and Uneven Pavement. I love them. Your poly skids are probably best for your asphalt driveway. Try them, but also keep Armorskids in the back of your mind. They go forward and backward very well. They ride up and over irregularities very well. (Stock image, not an image of my snow blower.)










I left the back skids on my Honda HS1132TA tracked machine. Here's why. When in reverse, the back skids act as a furrow plow cutting the snow up. Then when you later go forward over it, it is easier for the augers to pick up and push the broken snow into the impeller to blow.


Snow Blower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives


----------

